# Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

With the official unveiling of the 2008 Chrysler Sebring, its time to ask...contender or pretender?
http://www.worldcarfans.com/ne...eiled


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I say pretender...
Just going on the style (or lack of it) I see in these photos - I give it a http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
After skimming the article in the link: I think it is strange that this car has a choice of hard or soft top. It makes it seem as if the hard top was an afterthought, not a part of the original design. Just my opinion of course, anyone else care to weigh in?


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (Bster67)*

why is it that american car designers just do not get it? while the exterior looks like the direction that Chrysler is going, that interior is just awful...we are in the year 2006 going on 07...that interior doesn't look modern








and it looks like they made a coupe into a vert...not from the ground up like the Eos...


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (Bster67)*

I say pretender as well. The side profile pic (below)...there really isn't anything nice I can say. The write-up says that it can store 2 sets of golf clubs with the top down, but it appears at the expense of styling. It looks ponderous and heavy on these rims; perhaps bigger rims will help. The intersection between the A-pillar and roof looks awkward, typical of cars designed as hard tops first. The dashboard seems overly busy with too many textures. I think the overall design of this car seems very busy and not focused.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (Turbocrazy)*

Well - it sure looks like 'R & D' at Chrysler means 'ripoff and duplicate'.







But, thanks to that Jetsons-style antenna that they put on the trunk lid, no-one will ever mistake it for a VW product.
However - after reading the text of the Chrysler press release, it does look like they have the jump on VW in some areas, notably top operation via the key fob, remote start available as an option, integrated MP3 player with 20 gig hard drive, and software for the MP3 player that can support playlists and song identification. I think that VW is going to have to catch up in these areas quite quickly, hopefully within 12 months, or they will risk being percieved as being 'behind the curve' on goodies. I sort of think that convertible buyers, by their very nature, like goodies.
Michael


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

A lot of cute creature comfort Items. Will seat 4 adults comfortably. Has decent trunk space, Otherwise dull, dull, dull. It will sell though. as it has very few direct competitors


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (cb391)*

Chrysler will sell 20,000 to rental cars companies and you will see them all over the place, but I think Chrysler will have a hard time keeping it below $30,000. A 2007 Softtop Limited with a 200 HP V6 and same options as an Eos 2.0T with Luxury package is the same price. There still will be alot of diehard American car buyers that will buy it because it is a Chrysler and it has a soft, traditional, American car ride. I think it's biggest competitor will be the G6 convertible. It is and admirable effort on Chrysler's part (although, the meeting of the A piller to the roof is a miss). Would I buy it? No way, but there's a lot of people that have never set foot in a foreign car and never will and these buyers will visit the showroom. Besides none of these American car buyers know that the Eos exists.


_Modified by flheat at 6:02 PM 11-29-2006_


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (flheat)*

I'm surprised no one hs mentioned the hood. What the hell is wrong with those designers? Over all I would say the design is Disk Tracy meets Tracy Chapman....and I think I'm going to throw up now.
*edit*

_Quote »_This completely redesigned Sebring Convertible is built on the company’s new D-segment platform and offers what no other convertible on the road can offer: Chrysler’s sleek and elegant design, exhilarating performance with excellent fuel efficiency, a spacious interior that comfortably sits four adults and enough room in the trunk to hold two golf bags, even when the top is dropped.

BAAHHAHAHAHAAAAHH! Ahhh that's good stuff right there!


_Modified by gilesrulz at 7:34 PM 11-29-2006_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_and I think I'm going to throw up now.

The function of the ridges are to stop splattering when you get sick on it.







It is made of recycled pick-up truck bed.


_Modified by flheat at 7:28 PM 11-29-2006_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (flheat)*

Hell all! I'm new here! great forum and thanks for info...
I'm here because my daily better got, well, beat!! it was the victim of a crash while parked late at night. Its was totaled. They other person has insurance,,, so far so good. but anyway... It was a '98 saturn sedan, and Iw as looking to get a spicyier vehicle for my daily driver. I had waited for the Ford Shelby since 1999, but they are still price gouging it, and I have another two years that they will be selling it so I have time. My saturn, though, was easy on the gas, being a fourbanger, but I had promised myself that if I were to get a new car, regardless of purpose, it would be convertable (I'm a southern californian thats a closet sun worshipper)
Anyway, I looked at the usual suspects: C70, G6 and the EOS and I was quite impressed with the unilateral positive reviews I heard. The sunroof is an incredible value, its an above 20 MPG car (albeit premium fuel) and, while not a sports car,its definitely a faster car than my saturn. 
Now I've been buying american: Saturn from Tenn and one of the new T-birds from Michegan, and ther eis a mustang in my future fer sure, if only to support american products. I'm no flag wavin' nut, nor am I foreign car hater.. in fact the foreign cars are superior.. period. And as such I am highly critical of the inbred detriot boys. nonetheless, I am a fan of the amercian worker and tried to do my part to support them,e ven if it meant buying a slightly less superior product. The irony,of course, is that you can buy a toyota or a honda that is designed & built in the US, and buy a Gm, Lincoln or ford "american" car that is designed in germany and built in mexico. 
Anyway, I;m rambling... back to the sebring.. yes I perked an eyebrow with the sebring announcemeant. In a glass half full kindof way, its a bit of a wonder car. Its an affordable, very practical 4 seater convertable. its interior and trunk space is comparable to my saturn, yet its a convertable. So to the american car buyer, or event he buyer that wants and understated (OK, dull) sedan that can function as a family car, and yet be a weekend cruiser with the top down, its a pleaser. Now with a hardtop convertible version, one can justify having a dual purpose car. 
Now if I were strictly going to replace my saturn, while fullfiling the wish of havng a convertable too, I'd get the hardtop sebring. The trunk is nearly as large as my saturn's. it fits four people with no apologies. can deliver some omph albeit with a larger, less advanced engine. And its a low key car that can be inconspicuious, i.e. not carry an exotic persona. 
i think in this new edition, chrysler did jazz up the dash and got rid of that really tired "dad's car" dash that us yankee cars have. They did add some lines to the wedge, which has suffered too long from that 90's aero look. I could have used a bit more M300 jazz, i.e. low roofline/high door, a squarer, more regal profile, andjust plain nicer ass!! But they would ahve lost someof their market .. which is the dull american car buyer... a viable market.








I have to admit, that while the trunk and the rear seats of the EOS is impractical to me, period, I am looking for a more upscale looking car. The refined interior of the EOS, the front grill that says pure german, the interior aesthetics, and, frankly, the value one gets from a technologically more advanced car. I mean even even the philosophies are different: look at the unfinished trunk of the G6 with the exposed trunk mechanism compared to the finished and upolstered trunk of the EOS. The dash of the EOS is near audi like, and the rear seats actually have arm rests. The front of the G6 says pure pontiac boring sedan... the Solstice is a gem... unfortuantely something got lost in the genetics of the G6. 
well, I;m off to touch an EOS for the first time. I'll keep the gang posted ehre on my shopping adventures.. Great to meet you all!! ;D


----------



## Instynct (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Sort of a homely car. 
The hood has some funky lines in it that lend nothing to the design.
The antenna is positioned awkwardly. My bet is many are vandalized.
The roof lines don't look quite right with the top up.
The wheels equipped in the picture are plain.
The lines aren't really athletic nor elegant/pretty, they are just sort of there. 
The dashboard looks standard American plastic. While all makers use plastic dashes, there has always been a cheap look and feel to the American ones. 
The air vents in specific look very cheap. 
The dash shape sort of looks like ET winking at you. (open eye where gages are, the wink where the funky line is above the glove box is ) Check it out.
Overall it will probably be another rental fleet car. Will likely sell to the older segment of the baby boomer's on its traditional/conservative looks. 
It lacks the elegance of the VW and Volvo. But appears to have stolen VW's lights and Volvos top.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (Instynct)*

I pretty much agree... and comparing american cars to euro interiors... espcially audi, is a losing proposition. However, for what it is...a yankee fleet convertable, I think they did well. The interior has more of minimalist look compared to the cluttered look of amercian cars. However, it lacks the balance and finesse of eurodashes, espceially german.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (archiea)*

Hi Arthur:
Welcome to the Eos forum, it's great to have you here. 
Michael


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (PanEuropean)*

TY! The info on the EOS here has been invaluable!!!! Any chance of a user's gallery being put together?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_TY! The info on the EOS here has been invaluable!!!! Any chance of a user's gallery being put together?

There is a photo gallery post on the forum, I don't think there have been any recent posts, so you'll have to look for it further down the thread.







Kevin


----------



## emdeesee (Nov 17, 2006)

For curiosity's sake, I wouldn't mind seeing some dimensions on the new Sebring, compared to the current model.
A friend of mine was given a convertible Sebring as a rental car once and I drove it around. It's huge. I really felt dwarfed in it and was very unimpressed with the car in general.
I think they've done a "good" job with the look of the car, compared it to what they had to work with and the look of the previous model. I use the word good in relation to the previous model, not in the way that I think it's a good looking car. . . because I think it's ugly.
I'd never buy one (especially not since I *love* my EOS) but I'm sure the target market that seems to love the current Sebring will be eying this one.

_The all-new 2008 Chrysler Sebring Convertible’s wheelbase is 2.9 inches longer, and the car is 3.5 inches taller and more than 2 inches wider than the vehicle it replaces._
Wow!

I found a video of it
listen to the *thunk* at 4:48 when the roof closes on this one 


_Modified by emdeesee at 8:50 AM 11-30-2006_


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

From the article:
"The all-new 2008 Chrysler Sebring Convertibles wheelbase is 2.9 inches longer, and the car is 3.5 inches taller and more than 2 inches wider than the vehicle it replaces."
They also say is is something like 2.5 times stiffer, but I don't think that the previous was stiff at all.
I see that ABS is standard but taction and stability control is optional. There is no other roll over protection i.e. pop-up roll bars. Base model comes with a 2.4 l four cylinder. They will probably be making a bunch of these if there is a base model will be a cheap stripper at $26k US. Lots of goodies can be added.
The rear seats appear to fold down based on the handles behind the seats. They also say is is something like 2.5 times stiffer, but I don't think that the previous was stiff at all. The article doesn't really make any sporting pretentions. I think this car will be appealing to the American car fan who thinks that the G6 is too sporty plus previous Chrysler convertible owners if they don't loose them to the G6 before this one makes it too dealers. 
I can see myself being stuck behind a retired couple driving in a "stately" way down the boulevard in one of these. 
I think that it is an improvement over their last convert. and will sell well, esp. rental fleets as pointed out above. However, they are a bit slow coming to the table with this considering that they dominate the market in this sector.
_Modified by Grinder at 5:42 PM 11-30-2006_


_Modified by Grinder at 8:43 PM 11-30-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (emdeesee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emdeesee* »_For curiosity's sake, I wouldn't mind seeing some dimensions on the new Sebring... A friend of mine was given a convertible Sebring as a rental car once and I drove it around. It's huge. I really felt dwarfed in it...

I'm also wondering what the dimensions will be. In the Chrysler press release, they state _"This completely redesigned Sebring Convertible is built on the company’s new D-segment platform"_. In Europe, letters are used universally to refer to vehicle size categories. A Phaeton, Mercedes S, or a BMW 7 series is an example of a D category vehicle. So, if Chrysler is using the description 'D-segment' they way I think they are, then this is going to be a very large car, no comparison to an Eos at all. 
I don't know exactly how an Eos would be classified - my guess is that it sort of squeezes in between the B and C categories. 
Michael


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (Grinder)*

There's actually one of the sedan versions of these parked outside my office right now. The lines on the hood don't look quite as stupid as they do in the picture, but the interior makes up for it by being way more awful than you could imagine. I counted five different textures and four different colors. The plastic on the instrument cluster has this sort of pebbly texture on it, then the trim around the windows has a recessed rectangle texture, that's sort of a little shiny.
Anyway it looks like ass, but then the dude wasn't helping things by leaving the plastic bags, complete with "REMOVE BEFORE DELIVERY" all over them, on the back seats


_Modified by gilesrulz at 10:13 AM 11-30-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*

How does the car compare size-wise to an Eos, Giles?


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

After watching the video, I am not VERY impressed with that new car. Yes, I noticed the LOUD noise from the trunk! Wow, like some kind of crash going on there. 
I am not sure about you guys, but has anyone been into and dealt in American car dealerships before, especially Chrysler and Pontiac? They price-gauge BIG TIME! And yes, we have had VERY bad experiences before and to a point that we opted for European and Japanese cars in a heatbeat! 
Since this Sebring Hardtop Convertible will be "LIMITED", I can guaranteed you that they will add $5-10K the least on top of the MSRP. The same thing they are doing with the Pontiac Solstice GXP ones (added $10K on MSRP).
No doubt that lots of people will try to buy this car, but not me for sure since I know how this typical purchase experience is going to be a painful one.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I'd say it's about Passat sized, probably slightly bigger. So it's significantly bigger than an Eos. I would gather the convertible will be even bigger in the rear end to accommodate the roof.



_Modified by gilesrulz at 10:21 AM 11-30-2006_


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*

Yes, by observing the video, if only your driver seats were to push all the way up to the front, your back seats then will be able to fit adults comfortably.


_Modified by darien at 12:40 PM 11-30-2006_


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (darien)*

I noticed that in the video too. The host opens the door and sits in the seat side-saddle, legs still out of the vehicle, to show things around the dashboard. It was obvious he would not be able to get in without moving the seat back. It's like they purposely have the seats moved far-forward to make the rear seat seem extra roomy.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Turbocrazy)*

Those who have an Eos can see from the Video how more of a solid car the Eos is than the Chrylser. The trunk bounces and rattles when it opens with the top, closing the trunk sounds "tinny". The trunk is completely unfinished with metal parts poking out. The guy had to fight with the luggage cover to get it unlatched and moved forward and if the demonstrator made up anymore words or used the word unique one more time I was going to barf. I am still unclear if they is any roll over protection.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*

When the roof closed it sounded like it broke out the freakin' mirror or something. 
It also seemed weird to me the way the roof takes up that whole part of the trunk, but I guess that's a clue to the ragtop origins of the design. I guess I might just be used to how VW did it too.


_Modified by gilesrulz at 11:29 AM 11-30-2006_


----------



## bobned (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (PanEuropean)*

That antenna sure will be a target for vandels and pranks


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (bobned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobned* »_That antenna sure will be a target for vandels and pranks

I think the antenna is already a target for ridicule and scorn, for being so clearly underengineered.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Perhaps. In any case, it will be easy to get replacements - it is the same antenna that VW used on the Golf III and Jetta III vehicles, from 1992 to 1999.
Michael


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (bobned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobned* »_That antenna sure will be a target for vandels and pranks

It looks like something that would have scared Steve Irwin...


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (Instynct)*

Funny. You would think that since Daimler essentially owns Chrysler and that there was supposed to be more joint design work, that the US would get a better designed car. Chrysler has always been the luxury division and should be held to a higher standard. They have Dodge and used to have Plymouth as brands to cater to the general masses....
Andy


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Eos Vs. 2008 Chrysler Sebring Retractible Hard Top (cb391)*

I went to the Auto show today and saw the Sebring.
It actually looked much better than I had expected. The car was available to really inspect or sit it so it is hard to tell what it really looks like inside.
The top operated smothly without a hint of noise or other problems.
They did not have info on availability or price though


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

The current Sebrings overall length is 193" vs 173" on the EOS. The new Sebring is supposed to have a longer wheel base and overall length is supossed to be 5" longer than the old on. Too big for me. I hate boats.


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

For me, this redesign took the car from "not-even-on-the-map" to "respectable." True, overall it's too big, and I think VW has raised the bar with the sunroof that makes other hardtops without it seem like they are missing something. Having said that, I really like the industrial design of the car. It's much more masculine that the Eos, and I think it has a lot of appeal for that reason.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (jnhashmi)*

You know, maybe it's just me and the angle I saw it from, but the front looks similar to an Eos in a way. The headlights are very similar in size/shape and the overall stance is very squared off, but still, I see a little bit of an Eos in there, in terms of proportions at least. 
That or I'm going crazy.








Otherwise, the only thing I like about it is that the seatbelts are integrated into the front seats, which makes rear entry a bit more convenient.


_Modified by ashbinder at 11:50 PM 1-1-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*

I still say bigger is better in the case of the sebring.. there are already to many 2 + 2 convertables, that to see one that can actually seat 4 without causing friendships to be lost.. or even circulation in the extremeties, I say thats a good thing!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

some more photos from the 2007 sand diego auto show....


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I had 2 (not one, but TWO) Sebrings before I had my Eos. not at the same time, I traded a 2000 in for a 2004, they were both used. They depreciate very quickly (or did when I bough them) so it make great sense to buy them slightly used (15-20K miles) for about 50% of their sticker price.
My first sebring was my dream car at the time. I still smile when I see one on the road. it was a tan light brown color. I was a big fan, but you could not discount these negatives:
Brakes Sucked..car felt like a barge when it came time to demand a quick stop.
Engine was 167 horsepower (V6, mind you). for such little hosepower, the car moved well, but passing a semi at 70 mph to get to the freeway exit on a tight situation was not pleasant.
When I t reached 90K miles some rattles and squeaks were coming up that suggested that it was time to sell. I traded it for a 2004 sebring. 200 horsepower, moved the car a little better, and the brakes were amazing, but the interior was less nice, I also made the mistake of choosing a black interior, which I learned I found depressing after a while. The car's top was also much inferior to my prior 2000, even though they are supposed to be the same top, the new car's top shook and made very crappy noises at 60MPH.
I could not stand it. so I traded it for my new EOS !!!
The only thing I wish my Eos had that my Sebring doesn't is the extra inch of leg space in the rear, that could actually allow both my parents to fit on the back of the sebring.
I'm 6'4" and you could fit 4 adults MY size in that thing. they would not extremely confortable, but they wouldn't complain either. 
With me driving, in the Eos, they just don't fit. No big deal, we drive the truck with them.
My understanding with the sebring is that only the Limited version will have a hard top. the Limited was selling for $32k and up to $35K and $36K brand new in 2000-2004 
Also, no offense to anyone, in my opinion, from what I can tell on the pictures, the new Sebring interior SUCKS ! They could never beat the 2000 two tone interior that I never bough because it was TOO EXPENSIVE ! They had a black and white, and a Brown and Black that were very interesting.
Also on the dimensions, it was already a VERY LARGE car... making it bigger is going to bring the dimmensions to a new level...
I wish them well, since it was my first dream car, but they screwed me so bad on that 2004 sebring, that I needed something else. Thank God for the Eos !


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (ialonso)*

That's funny, your story is very similar to mine!
I owned a 1998 Sebring limited in champagne pearl coat with the camel and black two tone interior. I bought it new though it was a demo and I got it way cheap. I absolutely loved it. I sold that one in '02 to get the new model Sebring in sterling blue with beige and royal blue interior. The only reason I got the new one was I wanted a trip computer and heated seats. I too felt cheated. They took away the traction control I used to have and no lock on the glove box. I was never really as happy with it as with my first one.
So now I can't wait to get my Eos 3.2!!!!


----------



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

yuck. Big ugly american car. Oh yeah... and that boot lid looked very shaky.... i thought it was going to fall off in that video. I would not be surprised if there are alot of mechanical problems there down the road. Oh, one more thing... looks like they could not even get the top to align properly! take a look:


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (VWguy2004)*

Good observation. Wow, that's kinda bad to have it published online.


----------



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

yeah... i thought so. I mean, i understand that not everything is going to be working perfectly on a preproduction car, but... at least get one of your engineers to realign the thing for the photo shoot, jeez. That's just bad press. Also... look @ the area i've highlighted in the above photo... does it look like the weatherstripping is popping out a bit, just below the seam there?


----------

